# MS Wireless dongle for 360



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

bargain to be had on Amazon. I usually steer clear of their marketplace but seeing as this is being sold by Amazon themselves i'm fairly confident

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B000AYTQ7O/ref=dp_olp_1/280-0998156-5479313

2-3 week wait but at that price you can't say no


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah i have one but it was almost double that price from game station.

Robbie


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice one - ordered it, does look like its from amazon themselves :thumb:

no way im paying 60 sheets for one

drew


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I paid £45 around 4 months ago for mine.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Dear Customer,

We wanted to give you an update on the status of your order #xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.

We are pleased to report that the following item will dispatch sooner than 
expected:

"Xbox 360 Wireless Bridge (Required For Wireless Online/Live 
Play)" [Accessory]
Estimated arrival date: 02/12/08 - 04/12/08

:thumb:

drew


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive ordered one for a present, thanks for the heads up.


----------

